# Fried Chicken for the masses



## browe (Dec 27, 2010)

We already do a lot of catering and recently have had interest from customers wanting us to cater onsite with a menu consisting of Fried Chicken.  What is the best way to fry chicken for 100+ people onsite?  We are in the process of re-configuring our catering trailer.  Is there a better way than a couple of propane deep fryers?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like this one got by us....

Fried up pieces or whole or half chickens?

If they're insisting on deep fried rather than roasted etc, then commercial deep fryers are prob what Id use too.

With 2 fryers, prob take you several batches though. Only other way I might do it is with 30 qt gas turkey fryers.

You can experiment with different oils that way too.


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

That is a bunch of chicken to cook, at least 200 pieces.  I work for a place that often buys 1000 pieces of fried chicken a day. We do cook but can't do that.  We get from a food lion grocery store.  It may be worth approaching a store that fries in house and asking if they would cook your chicken.  If they will you can pack it hot  in coolers and it will hold for a couple hours.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Seen this on TV the other day. Might be what you are looking for.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/robert-irvine/fried-chicken-recipe/index.html


----------



## odo1 (Dec 1, 2013)

there is fried chicken you cook in oven. and if you wanna bring a fryer and cook a few and do a dog and pony show


----------

